# Brain mapping-Neurofeedback



## degrassi

Well i just came back from the pyschologists office. My mom had talked with him at a convention and he said he might be able to help me health problems and IBS. He does biofeedback, brain mapping, hypnotherapy etc.The first consultation too about 3 hours and he took my detailed history, discussed what i what to get out of this and he explained all the different therapies he uses. So i agreed for him to do a mapping of my brain so he can see what the problems might be and how we can go about helping them. I should be getting that done next week or the week after. Depending on how i'm feeling as he doens't want me too sick because that can give a "off" baseline. Then once we get the mapping done and he can see whats going on he can figure out whats the best treatment. So i'm looking forward to seeing whats happening in my brain mapping. Hopefully it will give us a better clue as to what might be causing my IBS(and other health problems) and hope that the neurofeedback stuff can help.Well i just thought i'd let you guys know about what I'm doing. If you care to check my doctor has a website www.drzukiwski.comI'll let you know what i find out from the mapping.


----------



## Screamer

Hi! Just wanted to say good luck! I hope they can help you.


----------



## eric

The site is under constrution and seems to be an odd site for a doctor?What kind of brain mapping fmri or pet scans?


----------



## degrassi

huh, the site was working the other day. Try this link http://www.mindyourasthma.com/background/bio.htm#bio1 I believe the mapping is called QEEG brain mapping.


----------



## eric

> quote:QEEG brain mapping


That is interesting degrassi let us know how it goes.I did see thishttp://www.crossroadsinstitute.org/brainmap.html


----------



## degrassi

My appointment isn't untill the head of the month but i'll let you know how it goes. I'm not sure how long it takes to get the results. My dr. reads them and then he will send them down to the states to get a couple other opinions. Hopefully it gives me some clue as to whats happening with my health.


----------



## SpAsMaN*

Great!Keep us updated with this mapping and how it works.


----------



## degrassi

Well I had the mapping done yesterday. It was really cool. The Dr. said he'd have the results in a couple weeks. He checks over then and then he will send them out to a couple different dr. and neurologists for them to read it also. Then he'll let me know that they find.At the end of the session he did do a quick look at them and said he did see a bit of unsual waves at certain times. He said that when you close your eye certain waves should stop and other take over. Mine weren't completely changing over. Sort of like my brain wont' shut down and relax when i'm sleeping.So i'll let you guys know what he finds. I can't wait to get the results and see if anything is indeed "abnormal". Then once we have my results we will start doing the biofeedback, and other therapies


----------



## SpAsMaN*

HI Degrassi,i've just seen your post.I too never relax when i sleep...i do stupid dream.Well sure,i'm full of #### in the belly.


----------

